# Will adding insulation to the basement ceiling help sound?



## daxlw (Feb 11, 2013)

I will be drywalling my basement ceiling. Would using R13 unfaced insulation be helpful in controlling sound from the upstairs? The upstairs floors are wood so you can hear quite a bit through the floor to the basement. Would using the insulation be helpful or will it not matter even with the sheetrock?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

The short answer is no. You would use decoupling clips, to hang OSB, then use Green Glue, then hang 5/8th's drywall.

Before all of that, you need to go through and get rid of any junction points that may be hidden when you hang the ceiling, proper lighting, sound proofing material around the light and outlet fixtures to stop sound transmission, etc..

There is a lot of info on this at avsforum.com.


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

i think you'll find that roxul comfort batt will help a lot. it is fairly dense. This is even better: http://www.roxul.com/building+envelope/products/roxul+afb®
Also, do as advised above w/ clips, etc.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Insulation will help some. If you want to go full soundproofing, you will need to uncouple the structure as well.


----------

